# Cub Cadet 1525



## campy

Hello all,

Newbie here at forum. Great info on LT's!! 
I have been looking for a used lawn tractor for awhile and just picked up a 1525 in decent shape for $400! 2003 model with @ 60 hours.
Not in "show room" shape by any means, and is in desperate need of a bit of TLC, but seems to be mechanically sound.
Two questions:
1. Does make a sort of a "whining" noise when going up a hill/incline. Is this normal for a hydro type transmission? Is there anything I should/can do to minimize noise? Or should I just not worry about it?
2. Are there any sources for parts other than online and dealers. I'm looking for a 1525or 1527 for replacement parts. Mostly cosmetic stuff. Plastic dash and rear bumper/cup holder. It appears that these were very near a heat source at one time and have melted. Not a big deal, but just not very eye appealing. Don't want my neighbors chucklng as a drive around mowing my lawn!!! You know what I mean??!!

Any input would be greatly apprecaited. Thanks, Campy


----------



## wjjones

You can try purging the hydro, if you have the model # jackssmallengines.com can supply alot of the parts for this mower. I am sure some of the other members have ideas for suppliers as well they can post. Welcome to the Forum...


----------



## campy

Thanks wj.Much appreciated!
campy


----------



## wjjones

campy said:


> Thanks wj.Much appreciated!
> campy


 Anytime thats what makes TF so great helping where we can.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Campy. Perhaps you should move to Idaho! We love things that aren't picture perfect! All hydros whine to a certain extent. No worries.


----------



## lsmurphy

Campy, as stated all hydros will whine....normal, however your LT won't take too much stress for very long. Don't know what kind of hills you are talking about but stress it too much and it'll get hot on ya...if it starts to chatter it's too hot. The GTs and SGTs won't overheat like the LTs but they are a totally different animal.

Check craigslist often for parts, typicly someone will blow a motor or tranny and offer them up as a parts tractor...better to pay $200 for a parts tractor with a good tranny and bad motor than to buy parts a piece at a time. You can always box up good parts for later....never know when you may need a good carb or pto clutch or.....

Scott


----------



## lsmurphy

http://www.tractorforum.com/f284/1525-slowing-down-13867/


Here is a perfect exaple of what I'm refering to.

As I understand it, and it makes sense to me, the relief valves in the hydro will start to release pressure as the tranny heats up. Therefore the LT starts to slow down with less hydraulic pressure.
The 'chatter' I refered to is this valve opening and closing....I had a 1050 that did that to me...that's what got me started with the GTs and SGTs.

Scott


----------



## campy

Thanks much everyone for the input!
You motha's ROCK!
campy


----------



## lsmurphy

CUB CADET LAWN MOWER


Here ya go.

Scott


----------

